# Calendar crashing in Entourage 2008



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

In a very inconsistent manner (i can open my Calendar sometimes but crashes most of the time) when I open my Calendar in Entourage 2008 which uses an exchange server it crashes. Sometimes it crashes after being opened for a few minutes.
When I created a new user on my PowerBook G4 running Tiger 10.4.11 it opened w/o any problems. 

My Office 2008 Main Identity Database is 3.26GB.
If this remains constant what do you recommend I do on my main account so that my Calendar stops crashing?

When I created a new account and installed Entourage I had no problems using my Calendar.
I would love to use the export option to create a backup of my information but now I can't even get Entourage to open. Is it possible to copy the information in my Main Identity folder to my new account and expect Entourage to see all my other information? If not, is there any other way other than doing an export in Entourage to view my information in a different account on my laptop?

Thanks!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Have you tried verifying/repairing permissions:

Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility.

I would try that first. Hope that helps.


----------

